
Forget Encryption, WhatsApp Is Vulnerable to Phishing Attacks - uzumakinaruto
http://www.nextbigwhat.com/whatsapp-phishing-attacks-297/
======
rameshdubey
Its crazy how whatsApp can leave an open issue like this. I agree with the
viewpoint that whatsApp customers are the entry level internet users and not
very savvy - they will get hacked.

------
gauravlakhani
This is a big miss from Whatsapp, even small size unethical groups can cheat
End-users.

